# The Vintage Bitch cuddle sac is done



## Ivy's mom

Hey guys...got the girls fleece cuddle sac done. They love it  I have revisions to do if I sell them. I would make the top a tad longer and possible think of doing a ruffle for a very girly look. These are great since you add your own bed pillow, so at least shipping wouldn't kill ya' I used a king size which I think works great  All machine washable too. Just not sure if anyone would buy them considering the price of the fabric and amount used. I have to figure out if it would be cost effective for me lol!!! Anyway here are the girls checking it out. All Ivy wanted to do was pounce on anyone in it rofl!!!
























































Lori


----------



## rcj1095

Lori, that is gorgeous. Just gorgeous. All your stuff is just amazing. The girls look absolutely adorable in it. I want one in my size. What a great cuddle sack!!!


----------



## Mandy

thats just beautiful lori looks so comfy gorjuss x


----------



## Brodysmom

What a neat idea!! I love it!


----------



## Ivy's mom

Thanks guys. It was fun to make. Plus the girls seem to really love it. 

Lori


----------



## pigeonsheep

AWdorable!  that looks so comfy! looks like everyone was enjoying it!


----------



## Ivy's mom

pigeonsheep said:


> AWdorable!  that looks so comfy! looks like everyone was enjoying it!


Thanks girl  They are fighting over it right now lol!!

Lori


----------



## BeckyLa

I'd like more information on this one, too, but maybe not in king size. It looks so warm and cozy and I like that since it has the pillow, it's off the cold floor. What fabric is the printed part?


----------



## Ivy's mom

BeckyLa said:


> I'd like more information on this one, too, but maybe not in king size. It looks so warm and cozy and I like that since it has the pillow, it's off the cold floor. What fabric is the printed part?


Thanks soo much. Yeah, I think my next one will be a twin/queen size. The print is a cotton, but inside is all super soft blanket fleece. VERY soft and cozy. If I could find a flannel that I am happy with I
might try that, but it's hard to find flannels that I like. Plus a person could even do a down/feather pillow for extra softness and warmth.

Lori


----------



## sakyurek

this is so good your work is amazing!


----------



## Aquarius

Gosh that looks great - so warm and comfy!!


----------



## appleblossom

that looks amazing Lori. you do such great work I wish I had your talent. Friday & Piper would love one of those they love snuggling into my pillow at night.


----------



## claireeee

Lori thats lovely! very comfy looking x


----------



## BABY BABS

That's cute. It reminds me of those all in one bed rolls/sleeping bags you buy for children. Very cool.


----------



## elaina

OMG, that is soooooo Beautiful!!!! if you start selling these i am buying one for sure ( i'd want a bigger size so the 2 could fit )


----------



## Waiushaoting

That looks awesome! I am excited to see the retail version ^^.


----------



## Ivy's mom

sakyurek said:


> this is so good your work is amazing!


Thank soo much 



Aquarius said:


> Gosh that looks great - so warm and comfy!!


Thanks Jane. The girls seem to love it.



appleblossom said:


> that looks amazing Lori. you do such great work I wish I had your talent. Friday & Piper would love one of those they love snuggling into my pillow at night.


Thanks girl  I bet Friday and Piper would Love one   


claireeee said:


> Lori thats lovely! very comfy looking x


Thanks soo much. I wish I had one hee heee!



BABY BABS said:


> That's cute. It reminds me of those all in one bed rolls/sleeping bags you buy for children. Very cool.


Exactly...it does  My daughter has one of those.



elaina said:


> OMG, that is soooooo Beautiful!!!! if you start selling these i am buying one for sure ( i'd want a bigger size so the 2 could fit )


Thanks girl. The size I made here in the pics is the largest since I use a king size pillow.



Waiushaoting said:


> That looks awesome! I am excited to see the retail version ^^.


Thanks JayR  Yep....going to make the top a bit more roomy but not tooo much, just add a few more inches, and bring it up a bit higher so more snuggle space. I just have to come up with a snappy name for it lol!!!

Lori


----------



## Kristin

That is just amazing!! I love it! I wish I had extra money. lol


----------



## Rubyfox

wow what a wonderful job you have done, mine love to hide like that..

Well done to you.


----------



## BeckyLa

HTML:


The print is a cotton, but inside is all super soft blanket fleece. VERY soft and cozy

Actually, I'm thinking that the cotton might be good, Dani could lay on it in hot weather, because cotton is cool, and then snuggle in it if she gets cold. Hmmm.


----------



## Ivy's mom

Kristin said:


> That is just amazing!! I love it! I wish I had extra money. lol


Thanks, hee heeee!!!



Rubyfox said:


> wow what a wonderful job you have done, mine love to hide like that..
> 
> Well done to you.


Thanks sooo much 



BeckyLa said:


> HTML:
> 
> 
> The print is a cotton, but inside is all super soft blanket fleece. VERY soft and cozy
> 
> Actually, I'm thinking that the cotton might be good, Dani could lay on it in hot weather, because cotton is cool, and then snuggle in it if she gets cold. Hmmm.


Oh..ok, than perfect! 

Lori


----------



## BeckyLa

So do you agree? I mean you have the bed in hand to know if it will actually be cool for summer yet warm for winter. What do you and your Chi's think? If you agree, then I'd like to know if the colors shown are the only ones available and then we just need a price. Oh yeah, we'd also need standard pillow size as that's the only size pillows I have.  Oh, I am getting so excited. You do such good work. Dani's birthday is just days after Christmas so I'm wanting to get her a nice warm bed for the winter as her gift. Thank you!


----------



## Aquarius

Yes would love to know prices and different fabrics!!! Pleeeeeeeaase!


----------



## appleblossom

It seems these would be a hot item if you decide to sell them.


----------



## Ivy's mom

BeckyLa said:


> So do you agree? I mean you have the bed in hand to know if it will actually be cool for summer yet warm for winter. What do you and your Chi's think? If you agree, then I'd like to know if the colors shown are the only ones available and then we just need a price. Oh yeah, we'd also need standard pillow size as that's the only size pillows I have.  Oh, I am getting so excited. You do such good work. Dani's birthday is just days after Christmas so I'm wanting to get her a nice warm bed for the winter as her gift. Thank you!


I'm not selling right now, but I will as soon as I get some made up. What colors do you like, and what type of patterned fabric do you prefer. Not sure about the price until I figure out exact yardage. This one I just put together with my scraps lol!!! The smaller size would take a 20x28" pillow.

Lori


----------



## Ivy's mom

Aquarius said:


> Yes would love to know prices and different fabrics!!! Pleeeeeeeaase!


I'll probably make up a few to sell, and try and make something for everybody.
Just wondering if most would like the20x28" or the 20x36" 

Lori


----------



## Aquarius

The normal size of bed pillows in Ireland and the uk is 27" by 16" so maybe a different sizing for your export market!! Or maybe you would take orders for people with different sizes?


----------



## TLI

Oh how cool, Lori! That looks like a major hit with the pups! Gia sleeps inside my pillow every night before I come to bed. I love the material you used. You always have such gorgeous fabrics! I bet this will be another big seller. You rock, girl!


----------



## Ivy's mom

Aquarius said:


> The normal size of bed pillows in Ireland and the uk is 27" by 16" so maybe a different sizing for your export market!! Or maybe you would take orders for people with different sizes?


Wow.... Not sure if that would make it big enough. That would be 4" less in width. 
You don't have a bigger size bed pillow than that.






Hmmm.... Wonder how much it would cost to ship a pillow l!!!


----------



## Aquarius

LOL probably not too much if it was rolled tightly - they are light enough!! 

Maybe those size pillows are available this side of the Atlantic - I will look into it!!


----------



## BeckyLa

Actually I like the first one you made, with the roses and pink. I like roses and pink, it's what I have on my bed. I just wonder if the fleece comes in pink or, better yet, hunter green. But just let me know what you have when you decide to sell and I'll let you know if I can buy it or not. A lot will depend on price, unfortunately. And I would need the 20"x28."


----------



## elaina

i just measured the bedsack they have and it's smaller than 20X28 and they both fit in it fine. so either size would be good i think. i like the feminine vintage fabric like the one u have shown.


----------



## Ivy's mom

TLI said:


> Oh how cool, Lori! That looks like a major hit with the pups! Gia sleeps inside my pillow every night before I come to bed. I love the material you used. You always have such gorgeous fabrics! I bet this will be another big seller. You rock, girl!


Thanks Teresa....it seems to be a hit over here. I better get sewing some huh!

Lori


----------



## MJandFern

Those are so adorable and the models are even more adorable...hehe


----------



## BABY BABS

Would you be able to use the US Postal flat rate boxes? Anything that fits in the box, goes for one set price.


----------



## Ivy's mom

BABY BABS said:


> Would you be able to use the US Postal flat rate boxes? Anything that fits in the box, goes for one set price.


Yep, but that only is for inside the states. Since this covers your own bed pillows it wouldnt cost much to ship. I bought the pillow for this at target for I think $8.00.


----------



## appleblossom

Ivy's mom said:


> Thanks Teresa....it seems to be a hit over here. I better get sewing some huh!
> 
> Lori


lol have you started sewing some of these up it seems they are in great demand..

bet they would sell just as quick as your awsome carriers


----------



## Ivy's mom

appleblossom said:


> lol have you started sewing some of these up it seems they are in great demand..
> 
> bet they would sell just as quick as your awsome carriers


Not yet, but going to soon. I'm going to make a smaller one with a ruffle to see how that one goes. It's just sooo far unless I can find a better price on the fleece I would have to sell these for at least around $58.00 and that is without the pillow! So not sure how many would want to spend that much. Its just with fabric $9.00 a yd it's not easy to make them cheap, plus I don't use fabric that is not to my standards. I'm soo picky lol!!

Lori


----------



## appleblossom

Ivy's mom said:


> Not yet, but going to soon. I'm going to make a smaller one with a ruffle to see how that one goes. It's just sooo far unless I can find a better price on the fleece I would have to sell these for at least around $58.00 and that is without the pillow! So not sure how many would want to spend that much. Its just with fabric $9.00 a yd it's not easy to make them cheap, plus I don't use fabric that is not to my standards. I'm soo picky lol!!
> 
> Lori


lol your standards in great fabric is what makes your stuff even more amazing.. cant wait to see the one with the ruffle..


----------



## Litlbitprincess

Omgosh that is so beautiful.. Your babies are too cute in it. I showed my hubby and he thought it was a great idea too. You are so talented!! Are you taking orders on your dog purses in the vintage shappy chic colors? If s what do you sell them for. I love those too!!
I just checked your ebay site and didn't see any there.


----------



## Ivy's mom

Litlbitprincess said:


> Omgosh that is so beautiful.. Your babies are too cute in it. I showed my hubby and he thought it was a great idea too. You are so talented!! Are you taking orders on your dog purses in the vintage shappy chic colors? If s what do you sell them for. I love those too!!
> I just checked your ebay site and didn't see any there.


Thanks soo much. Oh...I just had 3 in my etsy shop and they sold within 24 hrs. I have more sewing to do for sure.

Lori


----------



## appleblossom

Ivy's mom said:


> Thanks soo much. Oh...I just had 3 in my etsy shop and they sold within 24 hrs. I have more sewing to do for sure.
> 
> Lori


wow you had 3 in there I only saw the one they did go fast.
How long does it take you to make the carriers?


----------



## Litlbitprincess

Do you do custom orders for the carriers?


----------



## Ivy's mom

appleblossom said:


> wow you had 3 in there I only saw the one they did go fast.
> How long does it take you to make the carriers?


Oh geeeezzzz......hmmmm I have never timed myself, but since I do this on my spare time it takes awhile. I only have weekends to really get anything done, and that includes cleaning, laundry and all of the not so fun stuff lol!!!

Lori


----------



## Ivy's mom

Litlbitprincess said:


> Do you do custom orders for the carriers?


Nooooo...I make what inspires me at the moment, and I only like working with certain fabircs. That is why you don't see duplicates of my carriers since I get bored looking at the same fabric to much lol!!! And many of my fabrics are limits since I do use vintage when I can.


----------



## Litlbitprincess

I will keep my eyes glued to etsy than lol... Maybe I will get lucky and catch one!! Thanks...


----------



## Ivy's mom

Litlbitprincess said:


> I will keep my eyes glued to etsy than lol... Maybe I will get lucky and catch one!! Thanks...


I'll let you know when I get more made


----------



## Litlbitprincess

Thank you I would love that please!!! Hint hint we love light pink & pink roses lol...


----------



## Ivy's mom

Litlbitprincess said:


> Thank you I would love that please!!! Hint hint we love light pink & pink roses lol...


Gotcha  Me too!!

Lori


----------



## BeckyLa

Lori, please let me know when you have a standard pillow size cuddle sac and how much it is. They are so just perfect for Dani.


----------



## Ivy's mom

BeckyLa said:


> Lori, please let me know when you have a standard pillow size cuddle sac and how much it is. They are so just perfect for Dani.


Will do


----------



## Chiboymom

How cute is that, I made one like the donut shape, but I like the pocket style you came up with. I think you could market these easily. Your furbies look adorable lounging around on it.


----------



## appleblossom

I keep comming back to look at the cuddle sac it looks so soft & comfy I need one in my size lol


----------



## Ivy's mom

Chiboymom said:


> How cute is that, I made one like the donut shape, but I like the pocket style you came up with. I think you could market these easily. Your furbies look adorable lounging around on it.


thanks, I got the idea awhile back when I had my sham on the floor, and Ivy climbed into from the back that is overlaped. It took me this long to finally try one out. I'm going to make a ruffled smaller one this weekend.

Lori



appleblossom said:


> I keep comming back to look at the cuddle sac it looks so soft & comfy I need one in my size lol


Hee heee... You and me both


----------



## appleblossom

cant wait to see the ruffled one..


----------



## Ivy's mom

appleblossom said:


> cant wait to see the ruffled one..


Just finished it!

Lori


----------



## appleblossom

Ivy's mom said:


> Just finished it!
> 
> Lori


where is it Im dying to see it

found it...its absolutly amazing


----------



## Cherokee

so cool! really neat


----------



## shippernhorse

so cute...you cant tell they love it. I'm going to have to make 2 for my 2 babies. Do you think if I make one pink and one blue they will only use there own...lol. Likely not....lol

You should really sell them....looks like quality work!


----------



## Riley's_Mom

Oh they are beautiful, you are very talented!


----------



## Ivy's mom

shippernhorse said:


> so cute...you cant tell they love it. I'm going to have to make 2 for my 2 babies. Do you think if I make one pink and one blue they will only use there own...lol. Likely not....lol
> 
> You should really sell them....looks like quality work!


Hee heee...you know they won't. I swear they can read our minds or something. Can't wait to see yours 



Riley's_Mom said:


> Oh they are beautiful, you are very talented!


Thanks girl. I need to make more, I've been busy with more dang carriers arrrrggg!! Taking all of my time.

Lori


----------



## Ivy's mom

Cherokee said:


> so cool! really neat


Thanks soo much Cindy 

Lori


----------



## claireeee

out of curiosity how long does it take to make one Lori? x


----------



## Ivy's mom

claireeee said:


> out of curiosity how long does it take to make one Lori? x


Hee hee..to be honest, I have never timed myself. I never have a chance to sit down at anyting and finish it from start to finish without interuptions. I wish I could though, but with the kids, dogs and house chores never a dull moment. I can approx.say that maybe 2-3 hrs. and that is including cutting time etc. could be a little less or a little more but close to it. Now my carriers...I don't have a clue. I work on them for 10 min. walk away, come back work on it for 1 hr. walk away etc. etc. etc. lol!!!! And I will also work on more than one if duplicating, so of course takes even longer.

Lori


----------



## claireeee

wow thats quite quick - I guess when you know what you're doing you do become quicker.
but gosh yes life does get in the way sometimes  I dont have my chi or any children yet and I'm always busy hehe!

everything you make is so beautiful and I think you are mega talented  once I have my girl I will definitely put in an order


----------



## Ivy's mom

Ahhhh..your soo sweet! Yep....it seems hard to make any time for ourselves these days. I seem to think of myself last, which "they" say is wrong, but oh well......it's the way I am lol!!

Lori




claireeee said:


> wow thats quite quick - I guess when you know what you're doing you do become quicker.
> but gosh yes life does get in the way sometimes  I dont have my chi or any children yet and I'm always busy hehe!
> 
> everything you make is so beautiful and I think you are mega talented  once I have my girl I will definitely put in an order


----------

